# Goose Grass Resistance to Round UP



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

anyone have a solution to effective control of goose grass that does not require a pesticide applicators lic? It is slowly but surely developing resistance to gly. In most if not all cases here gly still kills it but it seems to take longer and longer and I am using a stout mix. Just looking for something I can expand the control portfolio with that is effective. It sprouts anywhere there is bare ground, in the driveway, sprayed areas under fences etc. Getting into fields as well thanks to warming weather patterns.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Depending on what all you are treating, a PRE is the best start. Prowl and perhaps Rezilon (in the near future). For your driveway and under fences, look at a product called Esplanade EZ. For POST control, it will depend on what settings you are in. Lot of choices for fence lines and driveways, not so much for cool season pastures.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

weedman said:


> Depending on what all you are treating, a PRE is the best start. Prowl and perhaps Rezilon (in the near future). For your driveway and under fences, look at a product called Esplanade EZ. For POST control, it will depend on what settings you are in. Lot of choices for fence lines and driveways, not so much for cool season pastures.


took a look at the Esplanade. Pricey stuff especially considering that the recommended mix rate is 8 ou per gal h20 on the label. I don't recall ever seeing anything that high for spot spraying.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Of course, if it works, and right now, it's worth it.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

The EZ does work very well for keeping an area bare. 

In VA, Prowl is really the only PRE choice. POST options are pretty thin in cool-season hay grasses.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

weedman said:


> The EZ does work very well for keeping an area bare.
> 
> In VA, Prowl is really the only PRE choice. POST options are pretty thin in cool-season hay grasses.


The EZ is beginning to sound like Pramitol. That stuff would sterilize an area for several years. I am going to spray all hay next March and then after first cutting with split apps of Prowl. I may add quinstar to the post first cutting spray as well. Seems like nothing in the cool season department competes with the the summer junk grasses-wire grass, crabgrass, goose grass and foxtail


----------

